# Tapatalk issues



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Everytime I move away from Tapatalk, I get logged out of TAM. Checked with the Tapatalk people. The issue is an out of date plug in. Admin, can you please update the plugin so it doesn't sign Tapatalk people out everytime?


----------

